# Half time dinner



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Food, fire and SEC football! Tried the beer chicken today. I think I need to raise the temperature between 375 and 400


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey Kim, did you leave a little beer in the can for steamed flavor? What seasonings did ya use?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

For the rub I used a BGE Cookbook recipe ;

1 tsp brown sugar

1 tsp garlic powder

1 tsp onion powder

1 tsp dried summer savory 

1/4 tsp cayenne pepper

1 tsp chili pwder

1/4 tsp black pepper

1 tsp sweet paprika

1 tsp dry mustard

1 tbs sea salt

1/4 tsp red pepper flakes

Mix rub ingredients and rub chicken with olive oil and then sprinkle the fu on the chicken inside and outside. Wrap in plastic wrap and refrigerate, let stand one hour beore going on grill/smoker etc.

Basting spray, spray chicken with it about every ten minutes while cooking.

1/2 can of beer

1 cup apple cider

2 tbs olive oil

2 tbs balsamic vinegar

Light grill/smoker and get temperature to 375 F. Breach load chicken with remaining half can of beer standing upright on the grill. Cook for 20 minutes spray basting every ten minutes.

IN a bowl mix vegetables with some olive oil to coat them lightly and salt and pepper to taste. Place chicken standing on the beer can in pan with 1/2 cup of chicken broth, add onions, potatoes and carrots around chicken on the beer can. Cook for another 45 minutes to one hour or until thigh meat temperature is 175 F. Remember to spray baste the chicken every 10 minutes or so.

I think that a little higher temperature will get the chicken skin a little crisper than it turned out maybe 385 F. I'll try that next time, I've made this a few times and the chicken is always moist and tender but so is the skin but , I like it more crispy.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just get a set of gloves like this... Crispy skin every time! Thanks for the receipe, sounds good! I'll have to try it.


----------

